# JBL VS Infinity or JBL=Infinity?



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm aware that they're designed and built by the same company, but are each simply re-badged as Infinity / JBL, or are there noticable sound quality differences between comparable model lines?

I'm intrigued by the power series JBL's for a mid-power (100w/ch) system. I like my Polks, but I simply can't help myself. I must change it up every year or so. Damned this cursed addiction.

I've got subs so low frequency isn't a problem. I hate hissy highs but love a strong mid-range. My ears no longer prefer the classic U-shaped EQ settings, they now prefer a shallow W-shape, if that makes any sense to anyone.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I've always wondered myself. I tried both at one point when they came out with the "plus one" drivers and to me they sounded pretty close to the same but for some reason I remember the Infinity tweeters being a touch brighter. Infinity Reference and I can't remember the JBL line right off.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

They aren't the same. They may share some of the same "ideas" from company to company but 2 different products. 15 years ago Infinity was Harmons flagship (imho) I loved infinity back then. They started building up jbl car audio about that time and the tables have turned, now jbl is their flagship.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

It's like plymouth and dodge...same ****/different box


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

amitaF said:


> It's like plymouth and dodge...same ****/different box




I think it's more like plymouth and Jeep..... Same company but different products..... or like scion and lexus..... or saturn and cadillac...... all same companys


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------

